# Silicone supply available



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Hello: This post is directed to LFS owners and Glass Tank Builders.

My father runs an Oakville warehouse that stocks various products, one of them being silicone (also polyurethane), as well as caulking equipment. FYI- This company serves a certain well known Canadian "BIG" aquarium services store chain their clear and black silicone. Supply is available at wholesale rates through phone orders and walk in pickups.

Please contact me through PM for the company contact information.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Will Hayward said:


> Hello: This post is directed to LFS owners and Glass Tank Builders.
> 
> My father runs an Oakville warehouse that stocks various products, one of them being silicone (also polyurethane), as well as caulking equipment. FYI- This company serves a certain well known Canadian "BIG" aquarium services store chain their clear and black silicone. Supply is available at wholesale rates through phone orders and walk in pickups.
> 
> Please contact me through PM for the company contact information.


What's the minimum purchase qty? Seems like it would be quite a few sticks lol.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

gucci17 said:


> What's the minimum purchase qty? Seems like it would be quite a few sticks lol.


I'm pleased to say that for pickup purchases, there is no minimum qty. Can be sold by the tube/sausage or by case (qty 12/24)


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Oh wow, from your original post I thought this was geared towards LFS or guys in the industry. Not us little guys 

Although, I wouldn't really feel right going there to pick up just a few tubes.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

gucci17 said:


> Oh wow, from your original post I thought this was geared towards LFS or guys in the industry. Not us little guys  Although, I wouldn't really feel right going there to pick up just a few tubes.


It is geared towards those types, *but only for the fact that as a business, they would better offer chances for larger volume sales and repeat sales.* And what business doesn't prefer that?

However, there is room in this for the little guy who wants to stop in and pickup just a few tubes of silicone. Please don't hesitate to do this, for example, this business services everyone from nation-wide construction companies, to DIY Home carpenters coming to pickup some supplies for his next project.

Sorry no trades for livestock or your used tanks


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

I might take you up on this if I can find someone to gut some glass for me...


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

How much is a tube of Nuflex 302 General Purpose Silicone (Clear / 300ml) sell for?



I just need a price check! 

It's good for resealing fish tank


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Will,,, can you find out what brands of silicone they are? if you can't post here you can PM me.. i'm going to need a lot in a few months.. have about 3 big tank reseals for sure...... interested in black and clear....
sheldon


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

*Sorry, I didn't see your replies until now...*

_Fish_luva, _This source carries a quality and diverse line of Silicones and Polyurethanes of the brand BONDAFLEX. Here is an online retailer redistributing one of the suitible products.

_Bigfishy, _Nuflex is not a carried product.

Bondaflex Sil 100 GP is available in Black, White and Translucent/Clear.

Once again, please PM for the business info where purchases can be made. Thankyou!


----------

